# new camera



## mommyof4qteez (Jul 26, 2012)

Just ordered the 5D mark ii and it comes with the 24-105 f4 L... What kind of an external flash would anyone recommend that is within an affordable range?


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2012)

mommyof4qteez said:


> Just ordered the 5D mark ii and it comes with the 24-105 f4 L... What kind of an external flash would anyone recommend that is within an affordable range?


Define "affordable".  What's affordable for me may not be what's affordable for you, and neither may be what's affordable to Bill Gates, etc.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol! Very true.. $200 max...


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2012)

mommyof4qteez said:


> Lol! Very true.. $200 max...


One of these: http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-YN-56...d=1343317853&sr=1-1&keywords=Yongnuo+YN-565EX

Or two of these for more versatility: http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-YN-560-Speedlight-Flash-Nikon/dp/B0079M711S/ref=pd_cp_p_0

I have 2 of those in the first link, along with 2 Canon 580EXII speedlites, and they all work great for me.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Herm99 (Jul 26, 2012)

Personally I'd rather get a used 430ex which go for $150 on ebay as opposed to the Yongnuo generics.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2012)

Herm99 said:


> Personally I'd rather get a used 430ex which go for $150 on ebay as opposed to the Yongnuo generics.


Have you used the Yongnuos?


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually did go with the yongnu speedlite & love it!! Thanks!!!


----------

